# Lecteur carte identité/ eId reader



## Arlequin (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous

quelqu'un aurait il déjà réussi à utiliser un lecteur de carte d'identité électronique sous Léopard ? 

La plupart des modèles que je trouve ne sont compatibles qu'avec Panther ou Tiger, mais je n'ai à ce jour rien trouvé pour Léopard ! 

Cet outil, de plus en plus utile pour la signature électronique de documents (par exemple pour la déclaration de TVA, cela est désormais obligatoire en Belgique)

Merci

Bonne journée


----------



## Arlequin (26 Janvier 2009)

Je me réponds en partie

Tous les lecteurs ne sont pas compatibles mac ! 

De plus, l'application Intervat, pour la déclaration TVA belge, n'est à ce jour pas compatible Mac...

à suivre...


----------



## tchico (25 Avril 2009)

Tout est ici
Je compte bien l'utiliser cette année.
J'ai installé l'ensemble et tout fonctionne bien à l'exception que la dernière dernière mise à jour eID-Viewer plante souvent au lancement !! Bah, ce n'est que viewer.....le reste fonctionne
Petite remarque:
Sur le site "fgov" Safari n'est pas reconnu comme navigateur et pourtant mon frère l'utilise depuis 2 ans sans se soucier du message......
Je rentre sans difficulté et tout fonctionne malgré tout
Je suis fin prêt 


J'oubliais
J'ai le lecteur ACR38U


----------



## FrancoisCCFF (12 Octobre 2009)

Je suis le développeur Apple de l'application Tax-on-Web (déclaration TVA belge donc), en effet, Safari n'est pas "officelement" reconnu, mais fonctionne parfaitement, même plus simplement encore que sous Firefox. Cela fonctionne depuis maintenant 3 ans sans encombres avec Apple (depusi mon arrivée dans l'équipe dans les faits).

Par contre, la lecture de la carte d'identité Belge pose quelques problèmes sous Snow Leopard, mais de manière globale, le pilote du gouvernement Belge plante la vérification de l'OSCP de la carte, nous sommes en "pourparlers" avec eux pour voir ce qui se passe, le Portugal a le même problème. J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un problème de pilote encore en 32 bits.


----------



## tchico (12 Octobre 2009)

Merci FrancoisCCFF

IL est important que tu nous tiennes au courant
J'utilise à présent ce logiciel bien utile
J'espère que d'ici quelques mois, vous pourrez apporter une solution.
Pour l'instant, je garde , bien au chaud, un disque externe avec la version 10.5
Au cas ou......


----------



## FrancoisCCFF (14 Octobre 2009)

La version 32 bits de Firefox 3.5 fonctionne sous Snow Leopard en suivant le nouveau mode d'emploi disponible sur le site eid.belgium.be sur l'erreur ssl handshake failure.

l'OCSP fonctionne désormais, cependant toutes les applis Apple passent par SecurityAgent et plus particulièrement avec authorizationhost qui tourne en 64 bits et renvoie comme valeur -2147416018 soit la valeur la plus petite existante sur un entier signé en .... 32 bits

aucun moyen de faire tourner authorizationhost en 32 bits, malgré la demande de faire tourner securityagent en 32 bits. Bref, soit Apple offre la possibilité de passer authorizationhost en 32 bits, ce qui n'arrivera pas, soit il faut que notre gouvernement change les int 32 bits en int 64 bits et recompile le tout en 64 bits pour solutioner le plus probablement le problème.


----------



## FrancoisCCFF (20 Novembre 2009)

ATTENTION : solution non-officelle !

La version de développement du middleware de l'eid belge est maintenant fonctionnelle avec Mac OS X Snow Leopard.

Pour ce faire, il faut en réalité installer le gros paquet "easyinstall" qui fourni le middleware en version 3.5.3 et de nouveaux pilotes pour le lecteur de carte. De plus, cet installateur ne plante plus comme son prédécesseur, l'installation est donc propre.

Par contre, il faudra taper une petite ligne de commande pour que les certificats de la cartes soient correctement gérés sous Safari (en fait ça utilise une version légèrement modifiée du BEID.token)

voici le lien vers l'installateur easyinstall 3.5.3 et la ligne de commande à lancer une fois l'installation terminée :


```
sudo sh -c "curl http://eid-mw.googlecode.com/files/BEID.tokend.tar.gz | tar -C /System/Library/Security/tokend/  -xvzf -"
```

et avec un proxy :


```
sudo sh -c "curl --proxy proxy.yourict.net:8080 http://eid-mw.googlecode.com/files/BEID.tokend.tar.gz | tar -C /System/Library/Security/tokend/  -xvzf -"
```

Désolé pour l'excès de zèle de l'anti-spam automatique


----------



## FrancoisCCFF (20 Novembre 2009)

Une version de dév est disponible et fonctionnelle, mais pas officielle, vous pouvez la télécharger ici :

http://eid-mw.googlecode.com/files/eID-Quickinstaller-6098.dmg


à noter qu'il faudra lancer cette lige de commande après l'installation pour que les certificats puissent fonctionner dans Safari


```
sudo sh -c "curl [url]http://eid-mw.googlecode.com/files/BEID.tokend.tar.gz[/url] | tar -C /System/Library/Security/tokend/  -xvzf -"
```


Il existe également un addon Firefox pour configurer en 1 clic FF 3.5, celui-ci est parfaitement fonctionnel mais pas encore officiel


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2009)

merci bien


----------



## zerealfox (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Il est fai état dans pleins d'articles de presse que le lecteur ACR38U de chez ACS est compatible Mac OS X "Snow Leopard". Or toutes mes tentatives pour le faire fonctionner, sont restées infructueuses. De plus, la recherche sur le site de ACS de drivers n'en montre pas de disponible pour Snow Leopard, mais bien pour Tiger et Leopard.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?

Bien à vous,
Pascal


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2010)

Hello et bienvenue

et en contactant directement ACS


----------



## zerealfox (11 Janvier 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Hello et bienvenue
> 
> et en contactant directement ACS



J'ai essayé, pas de réponse à ce jour... Mais je ne désespère pas :hein:


----------



## ririici (14 Juillet 2011)

Je me demande pourquoi on est obligé d'utiliser les cartes eID, qui ne fonctionnent pas tout le temps, pas pour toutes les applications fédérales, pas bien sur Safari/Firefox/Mac (et j'imagine Linux etc) alors qu'il existe un système déjà utilisé sur taxonweb (qui est aussi une application fédérale) avec des tokens et des mots de passe, qui est simple comme bonjour et fonctionne partout? 

Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2011)

standardisation européenne ? facilité ? rapidité ? 

Franchement, mon ID je l'ai toujours sur moi, alors que les Token, faut en faire la demande et si je ne m'abuse, ne sont pas valables ad vitam ni compatibles tout site (mais je peux me tromper)

pas de soucis en ce qui me concerne, avec FF 3,6 sous MacOs Snow (que ce soit pour tax on web ou pour la déclaration TVA)

A ce propos, si FrançoisCCFF repasse par ici, il serait bien de mettre à jour pour FF5


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2011)

FrancoisCCFF a dit:


> de manière globale, le pilote du gouvernement Belge plante la vérification de l'OSCP de la carte





Ça y est ? Ils ont un gouvernement ? 

Désolé, je n'ai pas pu me retenir !


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2011)

au moment de la réponse, oui, il y en avait un


----------



## sambucca (31 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> au moment de la réponse, oui, il y en avait un



Salut,

Chez moi, tout fonctionnait avec un ACR38U sous leopard.
Mais depuis la MAJ vers Lion, il ne reconnaît plus le lecteur de cartes.
Une solution ?:rose:


----------



## Paraskeva (9 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu le même problème : après la màj vers Lion, plus moyen de s'identifer avec le lecteur de carte. Par contre, je n'avais pas installé ACR38U (du moins il me semble).
Après lecture, je l'ai installé et l'accès se déroule bien. J'insère ma CI dans le lecteur et puis je lance firefox. Si le témoin vert clignote lors du lancement de firefox, c'est OK.
Il faudrait peut-être recommencer l'installation ...


----------



## couceiro (25 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Le lecteur SCR3500 de SCM Microsystems fonctionne tout à fait bien sous LION, par contre il ne fonctionne plus sous Mavericks. 
Il faut donc être prudent avant d'installer Mavericks car personne ne semble, pour le moment, avoir trouvé un lecteur qui fonctionne sous mavericks...
Bonne journée à tous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h38 ----------




FrancoisCCFF a dit:


> ATTENTION : solution non-officelle !
> 
> La version de développement du middleware de l'eid belge est maintenant fonctionnelle avec Mac OS X Snow Leopard.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Aucun lecteur de cartes d'identité ne fonctionne actuellement sous "Mavericks". Qui doit développer le driver ou le logiciel nécessaire?
Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




FrancoisCCFF a dit:


> Une version de dév est disponible et fonctionnelle, mais pas officielle, vous pouvez la télécharger ici :
> 
> http://eid-mw.googlecode.com/files/eID-Quickinstaller-6098.dmg
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Il semble y avoir un petit problème avec ce lien...
404. That&#8217;s an error.

The requested URL /files/eID-Quickinstaller-6098.dmg was not found on this server. That&#8217;s all we know.


----------



## couceiro (9 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> quelqu'un aurait il déjà réussi à utiliser un lecteur de carte d'identité électronique sous Léopard ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Le SCR3500 de SCM Microsystems (voir Apple Store) fonctionne sous Lion mais ne fonctionne pas sous Mavericks!...


----------



## arronax (10 Février 2014)

Bonjour Arlequin,
Essaie de télécharger l'installeur de driver suivant:
<ACS-Unified-INST-MacOSX-105-P>
à l'adresse suivante:
Smart Card Reader | ACS: ACR38 Smart Card Reader -
Cliquer sur PC/SC Driver Installer.
Je l'ai fait, et bien que sous Maverick, je peux maintenant faire fonctionner le lecteur eID.
Bonne chance et tiens moi au courant.
ARRONAX.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Février 2014)

c'est très gentil 

mais ça date


----------



## tchico (10 Février 2014)

arronax a dit:


> Je l'ai fait, et bien que sous Maverick, je peux maintenant faire fonctionner le lecteur eID.
> Bonne chance et tiens moi au courant.
> ARRONAX.



Je confirme. C'est Exact, c'est ce que j'ai fait également et ca fonctionne depuis


----------



## Stefp (28 Mars 2014)

arronax a dit:


> Bonjour Arlequin,
> Essaie de télécharger l'installeur de driver suivant:
> <ACS-Unified-INST-MacOSX-105-P>
> à l'adresse suivante:
> ...



Bonjour, 
hier j'ai essayé de faire fonctionner le lecteur de carte (ACR38U-SPC-FDT) sur 2 mac (le MB-air de ma fille en 10.8) et le mien en Mavericks.
Essais avec Firefox (mise à jour en version 28)
Réinstall via quickinstaller
Réinstall via dmg installation complète
Install aussi du driver du lecteur (avec le lien cité)

Dans la procédure quickinstall, la carte est bien lue et affichée
Ce qui voudrait dire que les drivers sont OK

Par contre une fois en Firefox, plus rien ne va...
- la page indique que la carte d'ID  n'est pas connue
- le test EID ne fonctionne pas (error Handshake)
- les certificats affichés en Firefox ne correspondent pas à ce que le support montre dans leur page d'assistance

Le problème, c'est qu'on est obligé de procéder ainsi aussi pour les attestations Student@work
(comme sur taxonweb, intervat, ...)

Je vais refaire un essai complet ASAP
Stef


----------



## couceiro (22 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac très récent sous Mavericks 10.9.4 et un lecteur SCR3500 (le seul proposé dans Apple Store) qui n'est plus reconnu, alors qu'il fonctionnait avant Mavericks et qu'il fonctionne sous Lion (installé dans un vieux MacPro).

J'ai lu que la solution serait d'installer PKard for Mac (Thursby Software), soit $30. Quelqu'un en a entendu parler?

Il devrait quand même y avoir une solution gratuite!

Ce lecteur est toujours le seul proposé par Mac... mais il ne fonctionne pas!!!

Merci

Miguel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h30 ----------




couceiro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un iMac très récent sous Mavericks 10.9.4 et un lecteur SCR3500 (le seul proposé dans Apple Store) qui n'est plus reconnu, alors qu'il fonctionnait avant Mavericks et qu'il fonctionne sous Lion (installé dans un vieux MacPro).
> 
> J'ai lu que la solution serait d'installer PKard for Mac (Thursby Software), soit $30. Quelqu'un en a entendu parler?
> ...


Bonjour,
Après de longues heures de recherches, je pense avoir trouvé la bonne solution:
1° - j'ai installé le driver à paartir de http://support.identive-group.com/download.php?ref=support&file=driver/scmccid_5.0.27_mac_rel.zip

2° - Dans "Terminal" j'ai tapé PCSCTEST pour vérifier si le iMac reconnaissait le lecteur. Réponse positive, donc:

3° - j'ai redémarré le iMac et mes applications lisent sans problème ma carte d'identité (belge et portugaise)

Bien à vous.


----------

